# Browserweiche für Mobiltelefon, iPhone und Browser



## Flextone (3. April 2008)

Morgen,

kann man oder gibt es sogar eine Browserweiche die zwischen den 3 Medien Mobiltelefon, iPhone und normalen Brwoser unterscheiden kann und dementsprechend die URL beinflussen kann?

normaler Browser würde auf domain.de
Mobilt. auf mobile.domain.de
und iphone auf iphone.domain.de

linken.

Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand beantworten würde.

Danke.


----------



## Flex (3. April 2008)

PHP to detect mobile phones

Das Skript erklärt es eigentlich recht gut. Einfach mal überprüfen, welchen User Agent das iPhone übermittelt.


----------



## Flextone (5. April 2008)

Danke, schaue mich mal rein.


----------

